# Central Turkey Scouting Help



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't want to be that guy, but I think I need some help finding places to start scouting. I seem to be pretty horrible about it.

I'm going to be hunting first of May somewhere in Central Utah preferably, but I will travel further if I need to in order to have better odds for success. So far, I've tried scouting up Payson Canyon in the area between Maple Lake, Red Lake, and Dry Lake Reservoir and saw no sign at all and tried scouting in Holden/Fillmore around the Maple Hollow Campground (road was closed last week to go too far up and I had a short time).

I spend time looking on Google Maps for areas that look like they have good tree roosting areas and good water access, but then I get out somewhere and I don't see or hear anything.

Does anyone have any tips for where I should start looking or things that would make my scouting more successful?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Head up any canyon and follow the streams up to meadows away from the roads


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How did your last season go? You posted about looking around Nebo, right?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is hard not seeing their droppings along the creeks and meadows even after their tracks are gone.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

I hate to be that guy but everybody and there dog hunts in between the first camp ground and the corals towards the bottom of payson canyon but watch out for private ground 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I hate to be that guy, but don't screw up the guys that are out hunting by going scouting.


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> How did your last season go? You posted about looking around Nebo, right?


After unsuccessfully scouting in Payson Canyon (along the gas line and creek between the three lakes I mentioned), I got an offer to hunt private property in Penrose. We went to Penrose, but the only turkey left was outside of the property line and we couldn't call him in all day.


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thenewguy123 said:


> I hate to be that guy but everybody and there dog hunts in between the first camp ground and the corals towards the bottom of payson canyon but watch out for private ground
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


That's lower than I was looking last year. I'll try there. Thanks!


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

PBH said:


> I hate to be that guy, but don't screw up the guys that are out hunting by going scouting.


Yeah, when I go I'm trying to make sure I'm not around other people but that might be part of the problem (everyone is where the turkeys are and I'm trying not to disturb them). I planned to scout the few days before I go and over the weekend of the youth hunt if I can find somewhere that I won't be screwing up anyone's hunt.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

novat0 said:


> That's lower than I was looking last year. I'll try there. Thanks!


I'm sure there up higher right now but that's the general area I've seen them

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Not to be that guy, but I can think of 10 other canyons I'd hunt before Payson all within 30 minutes of Payson canyon.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not to be that other guy, but....



how 'bout all you shed hunters stay home for a bit too?




I'd honestly give some advice if I knew that area. 
Toasty knows 10 other canyons -- maybe he can tell you 2 or 3 of those to try?


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Not to be that gal, but I had success in finding (not shooting, unfortunately) lots birds up the nebo loop last year. I ended up parking at the closed gate, then hoofing it up the road to the lakes up that way. I didn't run into a single other hunter for the 1st 2 weeks of the general. Then they opened the gate and it got fairly busy and the turkeys were gone.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

PBH said:


> Toasty knows 10 other canyons -- maybe he can tell you 2 or 3 of those to try?


I started to list spots and just couldn't post it up. Every spot is someones hunting spot. Sent a PM with a couple spots to try.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's some advise I wish everyone would use. If you see a truck go past it at leaste a mile or so. Don't crowd people out.


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your help. I didn't harvest anything, but I did see some turkeys.


----------

